# If_ prefix



## Unee0x (Apr 7, 2018)

Will someone please explain why greens uses an if_ prefix for some of its network drivers, such as: if_urtwn, if_re etc....


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2018)

Greens? Who or what is greens?


----------



## Unee0x (Apr 9, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Greens? Who or what is greens?


Wow!
Should've known something was wrong when I didn't hear back from this great community.
[G g]reens was supposed to be FreeBSD...
Again, I'd like the know the reason for the "if"prefix Designated to some of the network drivers in FreeBSD.
Thanks in  advance.


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 9, 2018)

Most likely to indicate that those are (network) interface drivers. if_tun being explained in the tun(4) manualpage; a tunnel network interface.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Most likely to indicate that those are (network) interface drivers.


It's also to remove any ambiguity between, for example, re() (manpage about regular expressions) and if_re() (the Realtek network interface).


----------

